# Early 1942/1943 Columbia G519 With Curved Frame



## Bozman (Mar 13, 2016)

Does anyone out there have period pictures of a 1942/43 Columbia G519 with the curved frame? Or does someone have pics of their curved frame G519 they could post? There has been discussion that some of the joints were not welded yet. I'm also still looking for an Eclipse 36-10 front hub......aren't we all? I have parts to trade.........

Thanks In advance,
Boz


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 14, 2016)

MG41727 and MG43592


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Mar 14, 2016)

Bozman said:


> Does anyone out there have period pictures of a 1942/43 Columbia G519 with the curved frame? Or does someone have pics of their curved frame G519 they could post? There has been discussion that some of the joints were not welded yet. I'm also still looking for an Eclipse 36-10 front hub......aren't we all? I have parts to trade.........
> 
> Thanks In advance,
> Boz


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Boz,

Both the 1942 Military Columbia and Huffman models appear to have  used brass brazing, rather then welds, at most if not all joints.  Both my 1942 Columbia Ser# MG43393 and 1942 Huffman Ser# D50158 are examples of this.  At present I do not have close-up pics to post, however I will have the Huffman at the Aberdeen show in May.  If I see you there, maybe I can arrange for you to see both bikes in person. If that would help?

Regards,
Bill


----------



## izee2 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey Boz,
  I have two of the curved framed bikes. MG49238 and MG46245. Most of the joints on mine have not been welded. The only heavy welding is on the bottom bracket. I attached a couple pics of MG49238 I can get more pics tomorrow. 
Tom






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you Gentlemen.  You have all answered my question.  I have acquired an early bent frame Columbia and like yours it has brazed not welded joints.  That clears up a major concern on my part. Now if I can just find the correct 36-10 Eclipse front hub.  The search goes on.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

